# no scroll - usb iFeel mouse

## bilbravo

Ok, I've looked at several threads and have tried everything I can think of.  I have 5 buttons, I've tried auto and IMPS/2, also have my ZAxisMapping set to "4 5" for the scrolling.  No adieu!  My scroll wheel will not work. 

It worked, then I updated Gentoo and I never got it to work.  Brief stint in Ubuntu, it worked fine.  But I never thought to check what Ubuntu had it set as...  so I reinstall Gentoo, no go again.  I'm really T.O.ed!  lol  Surfing the web without a scroll wheel is ridiculous, because I'm so used to it.

So here's what I've tried:

IMPS/2

Auto

Buttons "5"

#buttons "5"

EHCI, OHCI, UHCI

EHCI, OHCI only (I have an OHCI chipset (nvidia2))

Edit:  I'm running gentoo-sources, 2.6-r6

----------

## NateDubya

I'm not sure if this will work, but did you try using "explorerps/2" as your protocol? I haven't had any luck with it myself, but according to most of the stuff I've looked up, it seems to do the trick.

----------

## bilbravo

I'll try that, thanks.

Also, does anyone know about the ButtonNumber Option instead of Buttons?

----------

## letzterfreiercoolername

I do have an iFeel Mouse Logitech Part#: 830441-0000. I never tried to get it running on a linux machine, as it is old and decomposing already, it is the right mouse for my old W2k machine  :Wink:  Even there, if the machine is running longer than say 2 hours, scroll wheel stops working and the rocker solenoid (the actuator in the mouse shell) starts behaving badly, so the mouse gets sort of an "parkinson disease tremolo".

I suppose these mice are just about to finish the last part of their life cycle... How old is yours?

Here are two links I once stumbled over (I am no gamer):

http://at.or.at/hans/haptics/

and 

http://tactile.sourceforge.net/

but to get scroll wheel only a.s.a.p I would just buy a plain standard mouse.

Just my 2 ct.

Hope this helps,

    Peter

----------

## bilbravo

Thanks for your reply.

I don't even use the iFeel part of the mouse anymore, but everything still works perfectly.  It's about 4 years old I suppose.  Never had any trouble with it.  The scroll wheel worked 1 week ago in linux, and it is working at this moment in Windows.  So I know the wheel works flawlessly.

Just a matter of getting Linux to accept that fact!

----------

## letzterfreiercoolername

I just spent a few minutes and stepped in to (hopefully) help you:

I just plugged my ifeel mouse in and "waited" nanoseconds for hotplug to detect it:

from my system log:

```

Jul 24 18:15:25 [kernel] usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Jul 24 18:15:35 [kernel] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

Jul 24 18:15:35 [hal.hotplug] DEVPATH is not set

Jul 24 18:15:35 [kernel] input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Logitech Inc. iFeel Mouse   ] on usb-0000:00:10.2-

1

Jul 24 18:15:35 [hal.hotplug] timout(10000 ms) waiting for /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4/4-1/4-

1:1.0

Jul 24 18:16:01 [hald] Timed out waiting for hotplug event 1217. Rebasing to 1215

```

EDIT: My ifeelmouse just starts again to "shiver"....

BOTH mice work now with scrollwheel under X11, with "xev" you can see that the generate identical key events.

This is how my mouse/mice are configured in X11:

from my /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons"       "5"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

This is how my mouse is configured in gpm

From /etc/conf.d/gpm:

```

# Config file for /etc/init.d/gpm

# Please uncomment the type of mouse you have and the appropriate MOUSEDEV entry

#MOUSE=ps2

MOUSE=imps2

#MOUSEDEV=/dev/psaux

MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice

# Extra settings

#RESPONSIVENESS=

#REPEAT_TYPE=raw

# Please uncomment this line if you want gpm to understand charsets used

# in URLs and names with ~ or : in them, etc. This is a good idea to turn on!

#APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\""

# Various other options

#APPEND="-g 1 -A 60"

APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\" -g 1 -A 60"

```

scrolling does not work under GPM in textmode with this setup

----------

## bilbravo

Thanks, I'm gonna try that idea!

----------

## bilbravo

Still doesn't work!  I even re-emerged hotplug, and coldplug.  Rebooted after checking my xorg.conf.  This is really frustrating.

----------

## bilbravo

Ok, I still can't get it to work.  can't think of anything else to do but by a differnet mouse.  I wll miss this one though  :Sad: 

What mouse does everyone have?  I mean, I don't want to go buy another that is gonna crap out on me and not work.  I NEED MY SCROLL WHEEL!  lol

----------

## bilbravo

Yet another post... but it works now!  As soon as I figure out which of the options I compiled into my new kernel made it work, I will update this thread for(mostly my own) future use!

Note:  I think it was the lack of Logitech Busmouse.  I didn't compile it in this time and it works.  Weird..., but I did compile in "serial mouse"

Ok, Options in Kernel...

```

Device Drivers --->

    Input Device Support --->

        <*> Mouse ----->

              <*> PS/2 Mouse

              <*> Serial Mouse

              .....

              <*> Logitech busmouse
```

That works, in conjunction with this in the xorg.conf file:

```

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse0"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4" "5"

    Option "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

```

----------

## OneInchMen

I had the same problem as you've described... After cleaning out my kernel on a fresh installation, my scrollwheel also didn't work anymore... I re-emerged a bunch of stuff, checked the forum, quadruple checked my xorg.conf but all to no avail...

My USB keboard was acting very strange also. For some reason the shift-button was actin a bit 'sticky' (Typing Ss would output SS????)

I only have USB 2.0 ports on my motherboard so I didn't compile any 1.x USB into my kernel. I decided to enable all USB related stuff, and both my keyboard as my scrollwheel started working again! I then narrowed the kernel options down to this:

```

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

```

I just had to enable OHCI_HCD !!! (knowing this could have saved my houres of work). Maybe you can check if you compiled OHCI into your new kernel and check what happens if you leave it out of it?

[edit]I'm also the owner of a iFeel greenish/blue mouse. 5 years old and the rubber side has begun to 'bleed', but still no need to replace it... (I'm not using/have almost never used the included vibrator, I just liked the color it came in)[/edit]

----------

## bilbravo

Thanks for the reply, but I fixed the problem with the previous post.  I agree with you though, but I already had OHCI.

I have only used the iFeel vibrating function for about 2 hours when I first got it, then turned it off!

----------

